# Load limit reached?



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

I was disgusted to see this in a Hospital. But then I thought, maybe the plumber did hang it properly. The problem might be these 300-400lb cows using them? I don't ever remember seeing a weight limit for WC hangers. The percentage of extra over weight Americans is getting out of hand!


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I literally laughed out loud.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I did a service call at an office building, every HC wall mount in the womens and unisex bathrooms was pulling from the wall. 

They had a heavy lady that was pulling the back foot from the wall.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I would have used a piece of 3" pic myself to hold it up


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*looks good to me*

I have done that myself in a ladies room where some 400 lb heffer was slamming her ass down onto a stool.. She has pulled the carrier out of a 2x4 wall with steel studs....and it was hell to repair correctly without demolishing the whole bathroom which the owner did not want to do.....

That actually looks pretty good.. the only thing I could come up with was cutting a piece of clean white sch40 3 inch PVC to size and wedging it under the trap .... It worked great for years...I suppose.eventually she pounded that pvc pipe right down through the tile floor :laughing::laughing::yes:


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> I would have used a piece of 3" pic myself to hold it up


I WAS kidding by the way


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

There called big johns. It's a way for the lighter carrier to meet new weight standards. Several years ago we upgraded to a 500lb carrier now the standard is 1000. Not all stools have to meet it but it is hard to even understand how a 1000 lb person could get to a stool much less use it.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Years ago after securing a carrier with concrete anchors, I decided to test the load bearing capacity of the install and since I had an access chase behind the wall, I found the heaviest guy on site and asked him to plop down on the edge of the stool with me standing in the chase. Glad I did. The anchors pulled right out of the floor. On to plan B and another test. Haven't heard a peep since then, so I guess it's still holding up. A friend had a wall hung toilet snap in half and when lawsuit arrived, the manufacture of the bowl (AS) told him it wasn't their problem.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

They should stick a 1 ton floor jack in every box with that carrier.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

A little device is already made to go under wall hung toilets. I have seen it in medical device catalogs. It could be adjusted to fit perfectly under the toilet.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

We installed some strut to beef these EZ carriers up. We also ran the rod through the floor on the back foot. The floor was only 2-3/4' thick.

This was an up-fit in a women's shelter, and a walk through the premises is what prompted my supervisor to have me do the extra work. (I know the hangers are overkill btw)


----------



## gilbertjeffrey (Mar 6, 2011)

I used to be the staff plumber at a hospital before I went on my own and I had to install just what the OP had in the picture (different style, same concept) They were requiring it for a bariatric certification as the facility was getting into the gastric bypass business. There are some big people out there and they have to poop too.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Mykeeb33 said:


> I was disgusted to see this in a Hospital. But then I thought, maybe the plumber did hang it properly. The problem might be these 300-400lb cows using them? I don't ever remember seeing a weight limit for WC hangers. The percentage of extra over weight Americans is getting out of hand!


Maybe you should have told them to go on diets...


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

It's not the front of the carrier you have to worry about. The one bolt or hanger in the back is the one that gives under a stress.


----------



## plumberN8 (Apr 19, 2015)

Went to a hospital in san Matagorda Texas for several warranty reasons, one being to install a foot like that after I reset the toilet, supposedly it had been a problem, it was off of a break room and for employees of the hospital only, my boss snapped a pic of this guy working there that was insainly obese, he sent it to the contractor and told him that issue was no longer our problem. But that little foot seemed surprisingly stout, I bet a few layers of hospital piss will help preserve its structural integrity


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

wyrickmech said:


> It's not the front of the carrier you have to worry about. The one bolt or hanger in the back is the one that gives under a stress.


You are correct!


----------



## ptrap (Jun 19, 2010)

This is what I have come across in some hospitals ,,


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

American standard makes a floor mount rear discharge stool.


----------



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

The floor mount rear discharge bowl kind of defeats the purpose of a wall hung in the first place. (ease of cleaning the floor)


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes it dose but the wall hung will not take the undue pressures of the new standards.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Besides hospitals, you know who else should have specifications written for extra water closet carrier bracing for extra heavy people?
DisneyWorld.:yes:


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

newyorkcity said:


> Besides hospitals, you know who else should have specifications written for extra water closet carrier bracing for extra heavy people?
> DisneyWorld.


And all of the Cisi's pizza buffets.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

newyorkcity said:


> Besides hospitals, you know who else should have specifications written for extra water closet carrier bracing for extra heavy people?
> DisneyWorld.:yes:


Hey, just wait until they start "scooting" around in monster truck type scooters!


----------



## tdp1 (Sep 21, 2010)

saysflushable said:


> A little device is already made to go under wall hung toilets. I have seen it in medical device catalogs. It could be adjusted to fit perfectly under the toilet.


Then technically it's no longer wall hung.


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

So working with wall mount carrier toilets over the years, I have tried different ways to reduce toilet bowl movement. Once bowl is removed I make sure all threaded rods are tight(most are not loose). Some toilets move so much that the spud pops out or at the very least make the tailpiece leak, as well as make the seal leak.

I have tried opening walls and supporting the all threads with unistrut resting on floor and and locking down with nuts and washers(my bosses idea). This helped some but not worth opening the wall for.

I ran into one toilet that the building maintenance used a piece of wood and it worked. The toilet was solid but wood is not sanitary because it absorbs all the liquids that miss the bowl.











Here is a toilet I used 3" PVC pipe to help support the toilet since the carrier is moving. I made sure all the threaded carrier rods were tight. I caulked the top and bottom originally but this was done a few years ago. I should have recaulked it before showing you guys since I know I will be getting constructive criticism.










Here is the Big John short swivel support, the problem was that it swiveled and I could not raise it tight enough without it popping out from under the toilet. The bottom of the Kohler toilet is rounded and it probably would work better with a flat bottom toiet. So toilet still had a small amount of movement, about half of what it originally had. I think the PVC pipe works better but you have to remove toilet to get a good fit.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

As long as the back washers are set just over flush with the wall and the carrier is mounted to the floor with 1/2 inch anchors there should be very little movement. If the stool is moving around enough to let the seal be broken I would think your back nuts are missing.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> As long as the back washers are set just over flush with the wall and the carrier is mounted to the floor with 1/2 inch anchors there should be very little movement. If the stool is moving around enough to let the seal be broken I would think your back nuts are missing.


I've seen it happen if the carrier is set too far back and the framer headed off wide around the carrier. The rods will bend a little if they are too long and the studs being far apart makes the wall soft. But normally, you're right about the nuts being loose or the carrier itself not being anchored properly.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

bct p&h said:


> I've seen it happen if the carrier is set too far back and the framer headed off wide around the carrier. The rods will bend a little if they are too long and the studs being far apart makes the wall soft. But normally, you're right about the nuts being loose or the carrier itself not being anchored properly.


 the stool is not dependent on any framing and the 5/8 rods should not bend.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

bct p&h said:


> I've seen it happen if the carrier is set too far back and the framer headed off wide around the carrier. The rods will bend a little if they are too long and the studs being far apart makes the wall soft. But normally, you're right about the nuts being loose or the carrier itself not being anchored properly.


A properly installed wall hung and be installed in the middle of the room and support someone dropping a deuce.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm sorry but if the rods are a foot long and you got a 300 pound person sitting on an elongated toilet, the rods will bend. I'm not saying they will stay bent, I'm saying you will get movement out of them. I know the wall shouldn't be used as support, which is why the washer get set past the wall, but in the situation I just described, the wall can help.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

There is four points two compression and two expansion. The nipple is neutral. Done right there should be no movement.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> Done right there should be no movement.


We're saying the same thing. I was giving a scenario that I've seen done all too often where there is movement, I wouldn't consider having a foot of rod coming out of the carrier done right. Anything will bend with the right amount of leverage and having 300 pounds at the end of an elongated toilet with rods that are too long will give.


----------

